

Design for Developers: Suck less at frontend. - idan
http://djangoconeu.blip.tv/file/3685673/

======
idan
Slides available at <http://www.scribd.com/doc/32311867/Design-for-Developers>

------
marketer
This is a really informative talk, thanks for posting. I'm definitely the
target audience - I avoid designing stuff until the very end, and it's often a
daunting process. The site mentioned at the end, pattertap.com, is great.

